# BumperBoy and Etch-Marc



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking to get a couple multi-shot bumper launchers (8 or 12 shot) and not sure which way to go. I have had a Durby Double and liked it for the most part but just don't like having to worry about blanks. I do like the concept behind the Etch-marc but have seen afew posts on here as well as other forums about reliability issues. Those of you that have used the Etch-marc would be so kind to pass on your experience with this product I would be greatful. 
Are Bumperboy and Etch-marc the only options for multi shot lanchers out there? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Both*

Ive had both....and they are both hard to keep working reliably.The thunderbird 8 is the best so far with about 70 percent chance of working on any given day.I would definately pay more for a product that worked for me when I did my part of having new batteries,new and charged transmission electronics,and full gas bottles.Yall know anyone that works on them in the states? The warranty is great....but the shipping is 140.00 round trip for me.


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*etch marc bumper boy*

I had 2 BB derb doubles, I sold them as I went to T birds. BB's were reliable but winter use was a real problem with loading them with frozen fingers and snow filling the bumpers. I got 2 Tbird 8 shooters in late December one unexpectedly as a gift at the same time I purchased one. One has been flawless since the day I got it the other had reliability issues but was REPLACED with a brand new unit from the manufacturer. If winter were not an issue BB's would have been fine but for northern climates I like the T-birds


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

CC Young Guns said:


> I have had a Durby Double and liked it for the most part but just don't like having to worry about blanks.


Why are blanks something to worry about? :? :roll: Blanks are just part of your training equipment!!

I have 3 BB derby doubles that have worked perfectly for me and would go no other way in terms of a launcher, in my opinion.  Good luck in your decision.


----------

